# Image erstellen mit Acronis True Image



## settelma (11 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Ich hab mir nen neuen Laptop gekauft mit Win7 drauf. Hab dann mit VMWare eine neue Maschine erzeugt mit WinXP Prof drauf damit meine Siemens Software auch läuft ( WinCC Flex 2008, Step 7 V5.4, TIA Portal V10.5...).
Der PC ist jetzt genaus so installiert wie ich ihn brauche.
Hab mir jetzt noch die Software Acronis True Image gekauft. Ich will jetzt nichts anderes als ein komplettes Abbild vom jetzigen Stand des PCs.
Das heißt ich will auf meiner externen Festplatte eine "Datei" oder was auch immer, um meinen PC neu aufzusetzen mit genau den Einstellungen wie er jetzt hat. Ich will das machen weil ich den PC eigentlich ein mal im Jahr neu Installiere weil er vollgemüllt ist und ich will mir die lästige, zeitaufwändige Installation sparen.
Meine Daten kopier ich immer separat auf eine Externe Festplatte, das muss also nicht von Acronis True Image übernommen werden.
Wie gesagt, es soll so sein ich mach ein Abbild des PCs und wenn ich ihn neu aufsetzen will schließe ich meine Externe Festplatte an, für die Datei oder was auch immer aus und der PC hat genau den Stand von jetzt.

Sorry, ich kenn mich mit sowas nicht aus. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand ( am besten ganz genau ) beschreiben wie ich sowas mache.
True Image hat ja tausend Funktionen.

Besten Dank

Markus


----------



## WendeMarkus (11 Februar 2011)

Also abgesehen dass es für Acronis Produkte ein eigenes Forum gibt, und die Funktionen eigentlich selbsterklärend sind, versuche ich mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben: 
So wie ich das verstehe willst du ein Abbild der Physisch vorhandenen HD, inkl. der VmWare drauf. Ein Abbild der VM ist wesentlich einfacher, was ich dir auch empfehlen würde, da schnell mal eine neue Version WinCCFlex aufgespielt sit und auf einmal geht nichts mehr. in VMWare -> CloneVM -> Fertig!

Nun zu Acronis, ich nutze die Software auch für meine Backups (V 2011, da nur diese unter Windows 7 Funktioniert) folgende Vorgehensweise bevorzuge ich: Alle Programme schließen dann 
-> ATIH starten
-> im "Willkommens Bildschirm"
-> "ihre wichtigten Daten sichern" auswählen
->  "Computer (Arbeitsplatz) System Volume mit Windows"  wählen
-> "SpeicherOrt" auswählen, Externe HDD, netzlaufwerk, was auch immer
-> "Backup jetzt" Drücken

Deine Daten werden nun gesichert, anschließend noch ein "Bootfähiges notfallmedium" erstellen, ist im Hauptmenü zu finden.
Mit diesem Notfallmedium, ich nehme immer eine CD, wird im notfall der PC wiederhergstellt, wenn Windows überhaupt nicht mehr funktionieren sollte. 
Ob ein Rückspielen des System-Backups unter Windows Funktioniert habe ich bisher noch nicht Probiert...


----------



## tnt369 (11 Februar 2011)

Acronis True Image V2010 funktioniert auch unter Win7


----------



## holgermaik (11 Februar 2011)

hallo settelma.
Backup ist super wenn man eins hat:-D:-D
Ich würde dir einen anderen Weg empfehlen. Nicht aus einem Windows ein Backup erstellen. Gibt nur Probleme beim zurückspielen & viele neue Notebook haben ein Festplattenbereich der unter Windows nicht angezeigt wird.

1. Von der CD booten
2. Ein Image aller festplatten erstellen (alle Platten separat in ein Image)
3. weglegen
4. Ein Image deiner Datenordner erstellen. Dieses Image kann dann bei Bedarf aktualisiert werden.

Das Programm an sich ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.
Als Tip: Ich hatte manchmal Probleme wenn 2 Zeigegeräte (z.B. Maus + Touchpad) angeschlossen sind.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## settelma (12 Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich versuchs jetzt einfach mal.

Wird schon klappen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## winnman (14 Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist alles noch "Jungfräulich" mach mal ein Recovery und schau obs Funktioniert, dann wird es später auch gehen, wenn icht, dann einfach neu installieren und dran arbeiten


----------



## rentier rudi (15 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Das klappt auch problemlos, man muss nur wenn der PC in einer Domain
angemeldet ist, ihn nach der Wiederherrstellung in der Domain
neu anmelden. 
Mit Acronis sichern wir unsere Bedien-PCs der Anlagen.


----------



## settelma (15 Februar 2011)

Habs jetzt mal versucht und muss sagen es klappt bestens.

Hätt ich nicht gedacht.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.

Gruß Markus


----------

